
PC Shipments Decline Again - baybal2
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1332842
======
esturk
Its more telling the US PC sales had a decline of 8% in Q4. The PC has gotten
'less' personal and more of a household appliance where you have it next to
the printer that everyone in the household can use for special purposes.

------
politelemon
I wonder if there is a correlating increase in custom built PCs but I'd
imagine that those numbers are very difficult to come by as you'd be asking
individual component makers (Corsair, EVGA...) for their shipment figures.

